# Need Crypt ID



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I've had these 2 crypts for quite a while, they are definitely slow growers. I have yet to identify these 2, and would like some help.










Green Gecko?









Any help is appreciated, thanks!:boxing:


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The one in the background is definitely a cultivar of Cryptocoryne wendtii called C. wendtii 'green gecko. produced by Oriental Aquarium. The one in the foreground is a little harder. It looks like a small plant of C. pontederiifolia or the very similar C. moehlmannii, but I could be wrong.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I don't think so Paul, too much brown in the leaves. WEN or UND?


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Green Gecko grows so fast under good light...










Greets from Spain


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Okay, so the second one is Cryptocoryne wendtii sp. 'green gecko' for sure. Any ideas about the second one?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

There is something about those long petioles and short blades that says, "pontederiifolia" to me, even if the leaves do have a bit of brown. When the plant gets bigger, it will be easier to identify.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

I agree with Paul on the first one. The light green blade with the darker green netting pattern of the veination says pontederiifolia.

Cheers.
Jim


----------

